# Kauai Reformation Church Gets a Church Planter



## dannyhyde (Apr 24, 2009)

Dear brothers and sisters,

It is with great joy that I announce that the Rev. Derrick Vander Meulen, pastor of the Bethel URC in Jenison, MI, has accepted the call of the Oceanside URC to be an associate pastor serving the Kauai Reformation Church as church planter. We anticipate his installation at OURC on June 28th and his beginning at the KRC on July 5th.

For more information and to keep up with the Kauai Reformation Church check out the website here: Kauai Reformation Church

Our little initial group of 30 has grown to an average Lord's Day attendance between 50–60 since we began services in September 2007.

We covet your prayers of thanksgiving as well as your financial support for the KRC.

Blessings.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 24, 2009)

Praise God!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 24, 2009)

God is good


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent! My wife and I had the opportunity to visit Maui last year, and were quite dissapointed with the lack of reformed churches. If ever we are able to return to Hawaii, Kauai is next on our list.


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2009)

I think Hawaii needs more reformed churches. This is good! Praise God!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 24, 2009)

West Michigan is taking over the Reformed Churches of the West... at least that is our goal.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, Hawaii is pretty short on Reformed churches, which is ironic since Hawaii was Christianized by New England Congregational missionaries in the early 1800s. But pretty much all the churches they started have gone down the spiritual tubes by being part of UCC, although a handful have broken away and become independent such as Kalihi Union Church on Oahu and Kahikolu Church on the Island of Hawaii.

Two reformed churches I can think of on Oahu are City Church of Honolulu (PCA), which meets at the Seventh Day Adventist Church in Nuuanu, and Honolulu Bible Church (Reformed Baptist), which has a church in Palolo.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 24, 2009)

Hawaiian Puritan said:


> Yes, Hawaii is pretty short on Reformed churches, which is ironic since Hawaii was Christianized by New England Congregational missionaries in the early 1800s. But pretty much all the churches they started have gone down the spiritual tubes by being part of UCC, although a handful have broken away and become independent such as Kalihi Union Church on Oahu and Kahikolu Church on the Island of Hawaii.
> 
> Two reformed churches I can think of on Oahu are City Church of Honolulu (PCA), which meets at the Seventh Day Adventist Church in Nuuanu, and Honolulu Bible Church (Reformed Baptist), which has a church in Palolo.


 
FYI, there is also a small OPC church on Oahu that we wished to visit, but it did not work out.

www.hawaiiopc.com


----------



## Poimen (Apr 24, 2009)

That is great news Danny. 

My congregation was concerned that I would never come back from Kauai (if called because of the vacancy) but unless KRC is looking for an associate pastor the threat has passed.


----------



## Berean (Apr 24, 2009)

Great news! Praise God.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------

